# Whiskers



## Fraido (Nov 18, 2014)

So, my kitty has always had ridiculously long whiskers, and I recently noticed that they are short as all heck! This bothers me, I swear they are all too close to the exact same length to have just broken off in some kitty action. They look cut, but I don't know why anyone would do that, or even who would do it. Will they grow back out? I've always been told that they don't, and I'd just like confirmation. I miss her long whiskers, they were so dang cute..


----------



## Tsukiyomi (Nov 18, 2014)

They'll grow back don't worry about it I've read that at multiple places now.


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Fraido,
Is this Nugget? Yes, her whiskers will grow back, it might take a while, but they do come back!!
It does sound like someone trimmed them...strange...
Does she go outside? Would a family member be capable of this? :what:


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

One more possibility...do you have a wood stove or fireplace? 
If she got to close, her whiskers could have been singed off...do the ends look sort of melted at the very tips?


----------



## Fraido (Nov 18, 2014)

It is indeed Nugget!
View attachment 77458

(Don't mind the fact that it looks like I'm strangling her, lol.)
Those used to be sooo long! She doesn't go outside, unless I take her out for a few minutes, so nothing would have done that to her whiskers when I'm out there with her. We also don't have any sort of fireplace thing, not where she has access. I was trying to think of who in the house could have done it, but the only one she's around is my dad and I don't see why he would do it!? GAH! Her poor whiskers!


----------



## Fraido (Nov 18, 2014)

I'm not sure if that worked in the other post, it didn't for me, so I'm going to try and post it once more.


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

a) She is gorgeous. Even with short whiskers. 

b) That IS weird. They are really, really short! Have you spoken to your dad? 

I've heard that the ends of cats' whiskers are sensitive. I don't know if that's true, but I hope not.


----------



## catloverami (Jul 5, 2010)

Is she your only cat or do you have others around? I've had cat's, especially momacats that would chew off the whiskers of some of her kittens. Some cats will do that.


----------



## Fraido (Nov 18, 2014)

I haven't asked my dad about it yet, though I don't really think he did it. It would just be super pointless, like, why would someone chop off a cat's whiskers. So weird.

We do have two other cars, but they aren't close, and I can't see her letting them get near her face, let alone chew on her whiskers.
Hm. Who knows what happened to them.


----------



## TranquilityBlue (Nov 13, 2014)

I noticed my kitten Jasper seems to lose one or two here and there, but never to that extent. It seems odd.


----------



## Fraido (Nov 18, 2014)

It's very odd.


----------



## Cheddar (Jul 11, 2014)

Could she maybe have gotten into something so he trimmed them?


----------



## gizmothecat (Jun 26, 2013)

Cats use their wiskers to tell if they can fit in a space...whiskers tell them if something is too close...like if they were going in hole or between a space. 

I would talk to your dad. A cat needs their whiskers


----------



## Fraido (Nov 18, 2014)

I will ask my father about it once I'm home.


----------



## Cheddar (Jul 11, 2014)

Any updates on her whiskers? I was thinking, is there a possibility that they got singed (if you have a fireplace or wood stove, etc)?


----------



## Fraido (Nov 18, 2014)

Not yet, I'm not home. 
She doesn't have access to our fireplace. I was thinking she may have broken them off during the many times I she got out of her sweater.. I don't think that would be the case, but who knows.


----------



## Arianwen (Jun 3, 2012)

You need to speak to your dad. Cats use their whiskers as sensors - they can even judge width by them. They should never be trimmed.


----------



## Fraido (Nov 18, 2014)

Well I asked him about it, and he didn't cut them, so she must have broken them off somehow. How strange.


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

I found this on another site: "Mother cats can chew them off, stress can lead to them breaking off and finally, some cats have a pre disposition to brittle whiskers such as the Rex's."

Most likely another cat chewed them off in play, but it could be stress or even malnutrition. :catmilk


----------



## Fraido (Nov 18, 2014)

I don't believe it was stress or malnutrition that caused them to break off, or even any of the other cats chewing them off. They're not friends, lol. But she can get a little crazy sometimes, bolting around, and trying to fly up walls, lol. So I'll say it's play for now, rough solo play, unless I see something else that could have caused it.
It's just so strange that so many of them broke off like that.


----------

